# Matts HiFi-6150D Naked



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Love the pics.Aprox. how much does that puppy cost?


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

bkjay said:


> Thanks Love the pics.Aprox. how much does that puppy cost?


It's $1200 retail. You could probably get a decent deal from your dealer. Only problem is the whole supply and demand thing. They keep getting sold out. It took me about 6 months to finally get my grubby hands on one.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet Thankyou!


----------

